# Turtle Taught Tricks (pretty amazing)



## feline8 (Oct 23, 2012)

I saw this on youtube and thought that this was pretty neat: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cTYl_Vkgv5c

If only my little buddy would learn tricks like this


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 23, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## sibi (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! Turtle/tortoise videos. Check it out. This lil guy is so smart--I don't care what anyone says about the size of their brain!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Oct 23, 2012)

OMG! That was unbelievable! I loved how he stood up and flopped over! Amazing!


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's neat


----------



## countrygirlcolorado (Oct 23, 2012)

That Is the cutest thing I have seen in a while


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 23, 2012)

That was cool


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 23, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## johnhnhn (Oct 23, 2012)

i'm determined to teach my little guy this now!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow impressive! Did anyone else notice that his beak was overgrown?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 24, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> Wow impressive! Did anyone else notice that his beak was overgrown?



I did 

That's really neat though, and I like how he uses it to help the kids!


----------



## Snowywood (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow! Wonder if mine would bother to listen and learn  see in ten years heh heh. Pretty cool though


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Oct 24, 2012)

That was awesome!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks. This is just what I need to see with too much time on my hands and 10 tortoises that trust me.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Oct 24, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks. This is just what I need to see with too much time on my hands and 10 tortoises that trust me.



ROFL!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 24, 2012)

He's really cute! And it's really cool.....BUT am I the only on that feels bad that he has to flip himself over on his back? It just makes me sad. Idk why...guess cause its gotta be a little scary for him.


----------



## colatoise (Oct 24, 2012)

That made my day!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 24, 2012)

Ha ha very cool! Glad to see it's helping kids as well.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Oct 24, 2012)

I loved this and thought it was pretty amazing and really cool.


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 25, 2012)

Crazy, is this real?! I don't get how it could stand on its legs and flip over.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Oct 25, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> He's really cute! And it's really cool.....BUT am I the only on that feels bad that he has to flip himself over on his back? It just makes me sad. Idk why...guess cause its gotta be a little scary for him.






lushcious said:


> Crazy, is this real?! I don't get how it could stand on its legs and flip over.



The 3 toed boxie I had as a child used to sit/stand on her hind legs like that, anything for that corn kernel :-D And if she flipped over she could right herself in a flash, without missing a beat. This video reminds me of her, she was like a puppy.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2012)

colatoise said:


> That made my day!


----------



## bogart20 (Oct 26, 2012)

That guys patience is outstanding. To train it to do that for 10 years is crazy! But totaly awsome


----------

